# Z31NA vs. 350ZTT



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.sportzmagazine.com/Z_Downloads.htm


Enjoy. I have met the owner of the 350Z in the video lets just say his power+street tires makes for an interesting launch.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Interesting. I thought the outcome would have been different.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting. I thought the outcome would have been different.


HAHA lets just say that now that Z31 is S/C'd.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Z31's ROCK! Awesome find.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> HAHA lets just say that now that Z31 is S/C'd.


Yeah, it's scary fast..Supercharged + N02 + Pathfinder intake = 1FastNA


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Yeah, it's scary fast..Supercharged + N02 + Pathfinder intake = 1FastNA


It wasn't supercharged in the video though.

remember supercharger does NOT equal NA.


----------



## SATURNTERMINATOR (Nov 12, 2004)

neither does nitrous


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SATURNTERMINATOR said:


> neither does nitrous


Do you know what NA is? Naturally Aspirated. It is still NA with Nitrous. Don't post such stupid crap. Nitrous doesn't force more air into the engine. Go educate yourself more.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SATURNTERMINATOR said:


> neither does nitrous


Nitrous is not "forced" air, in other words air which has been acted on by a compressor of sorts. All nitrous does is cool air, make it more dense. The effect is essentially the same, but the mechanics are totally different. And "FI" has a tendency to heat up air dramatically. Besides, go read the NHRA rules as to what applies as forced induction.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Also Nitrogen alone will do nothing to you car but kill "literatly turn off" the engine. Nitrous Oxide on the other hand will actually burn. Soooooooo use the right term.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Nitrous is not "forced" air, in other words air which has been acted on by a compressor of sorts. All nitrous does is cool air, make it more dense. The effect is essentially the same, but the mechanics are totally different. And "FI" has a tendency to heat up air dramatically. Besides, go read the NHRA rules as to what applies as forced induction.


Actually it is because Nitrous Oxide is composed of a larger percentage of oxygen than what is in normally breathed air so in essence you're putting in more oxygen than normally inhaled by the engine, the chilling effect really doesn't add that much power.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

James said:


> the chilling effect really doesn't add that much power.


Especially for turbocharged cars the cooling effect actually does in itself add power, it helps with NA cars but not quite as much. Nitrous cools the turbocharger and it gets rid of a problem known as turbo lag. but being this car was NA it didn't do as much as it would of for a turbocharged car.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah I know... but I remember reading a test some guy did on his turbo engine. If I remember correctly, he found the temperature drop on the turbo motor from the nitrous didn't create that much power either... I don't remember where it was I read that though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Depends on if it's direct port or not. I've seen both pre and after turbo N2O porting, not sure what difference that makes. And I thought it helped turbo spoolup because of the extra and hotter exhaust gases going into the turbine chamber at a lower rpm. I never heard anything about it helping spoolup on the cold side before.


----------

